# Info bei Start von WebApp ausgeben



## Niki (30. Jul 2008)

Hallo Community!

Ich habe eine WebApp gebastelt die jedoch recht lange zum Starten braucht (nicht im Tomcat, sondern wenn der User sie startet), da am Anfang WebServices aufgerufen werden.
Man sieht ja bei Webanwendungen öfter einen Hinweis wie z.B. *Anwendung wird gestartet...* und im Hintergrund wird dann die Anwendung gestartet (so etwas wie ein Splashscreen für Webanwendungen).
Ich habe leider keinen Plan wie man soetwas bei einer Webanwendung umsetzt, stell es mir aber nicht sehr schwer vor.
Danke für Tipps!


----------



## Guest (30. Jul 2008)

Hi,

du konntest einfach eine Startseite mit einer Meldung und einem animierten gif vorschalten.


----------



## Niki (31. Jul 2008)

Genau das will ich machen, nur das "vorschalten" weiß ich nicht wie ich realisieren soll. Er soll ja im Hintergrund weiter laden und dann die wirkliche Seite aufbauen wenn er fertig ist


----------



## HLX (31. Jul 2008)

Diese Funktion kann mit AJAX realisiert werden. Dabei wird eine Startseite vom Server angefordert, die ein animiertes GIF hält. Anschließend erfolgt automatische eine erneute Anfrage an den Server, die den langwierigen Ladevorgang durchführt. Der Trick ist, dass am Ende keine neue Seite angefordert wird, sondern das Ergebnis der Anfrage in die bereits geladene "Startseite" eingebaut wird. Somit bleibt das animierte GIF solange sichtbar, bis die Rückmeldung vom Server eingetroffen ist bzw. es von dir unsichtbar gemacht wird.

Du kannst versuchen das in Javascript selbst zu programmieren, ich empfehle dir aber, falls diese Funktion wichtig ist, dich mit AJAX-Frameworks zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Niki (31. Jul 2008)

Ahh, verdammt, ich wusst dass sich das nur mit Ajax realisieren lässt. Naja, es ist nicht wichtig. Ich wollte es eigentlich eher aus Interesse implementieren, hab aber keine Lust/Zeit mich mit dem Ajax-Javascript auseinanderzusetzen.
Die Web-GUI ist eh mit einem Ajax-Framework geschrieben (Thinwire), vielleicht find ich da ja was


----------



## Guest (31. Jul 2008)

Das sollte eigentlich auch ohne AJAX funktionieren. 

Statt dem bisherigen Aufruf, rufst du einfach folgende Seite auf:


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; url=http://deineigentlicherStartaufruf">
</head>
<body>

Bitte warten, Anwendung wird gestartet...


[img]animation.gif[/img]

</body>
</html>
```

Der Meta-Tag bewirkt, daß sofort (0 Sekunden) auf deinen eigentlichen Startaufruf weitergeleitet wird.
Bis die Seite da ist, wird die vorgeschaltete Seite angezeigt.


----------



## Niki (31. Jul 2008)

Genau so etwas habe ich eigentlich gesucht! Ich werds gleich einmal ausprobieren, besten Dank schonmal!
Wie würde ich es machen wenn ich Parameter an die Adresse mitgeben will? Wie kann ich Parameter bei einer html Seite verarbeiten bzw. weiter reichen, oder geht das gar nicht?


----------



## Guest (31. Jul 2008)

Die HTML-Seite kann nichts weiterreichen aber du könntest genauso gut eine JSP-Seite verwenden.


----------



## Niki (1. Aug 2008)

Verdammt, auf diese Idee hätte ich auch kommen können! Werd ich gleich einmal ausprobieren. Besten Dank nochmals!


----------

